
AI Trained on Old Scientific Papers Makes Discoveries Humans Missed - palad1n
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neagpb/ai-trained-on-old-scientific-papers-makes-discoveries-humans-missed
======
pauljurczak
I call bullshit on this one: "the algorithm was able to provide candidates for
future thermoelectric materials, some of which may be better than those we
currently use". Unless any of these novel candidates was tested and proven to
have desired thermoelectric properties, no discovery was made, contrary to the
hype in this title.

Check my algorithm, which just proposed a steaming hot pile of male cow
excrement as a candidate for thermoelectric material. Test it while it's still
hot!

~~~
AstralStorm
Indeed, at best it made a few associative hypotheses.

Please extend this with a good expert system and SAM solver. ;)

